# new dude



## frighteous (Jul 15, 2014)

I used to run a whole bunch. Every day I would clock at least 3 miles. Well last winter it was cold as a MF and I decided hey, I am going to go into a Snap fitness and work out, too damn cold to run...

Never would've thought it would have made me the guy I am not even a year later. I have developed a real love for the gym and I see any gym as a nun does a sanctuary, and that is 100 percent no bullshit. Anytime you're stressed or down or feel bad or anything at all, go in and earn your good mood and leave soaked.

I'm Norman, good to be here.


----------



## Mansir39 (Jul 15, 2014)

welcome to the community


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 15, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## basskiller (Jul 15, 2014)

welcome to IMF


----------



## Riles (Jul 15, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## breakbones (Jul 16, 2014)

Welcome 


ANABOLIC AMERICA 
30%off enter: breakbones30
www.anabolicamerica.net


----------



## brazey (Jul 16, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## frighteous (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks guys, so basically I have my cycle down but am just curious what to do with the one extra bottle of test prop that I have - and what to do with the 2 bottles of Andromix that I have.(Other than mail it to you) Should I include the andro and the prop in this cycle or not? I heard andro and deca is bad...

Planned on running like
1-12 test-e 500mg, 6-12 600mg
deca1-12 400mg
dbol 25mg-1-6

I have that much figured, just curious wtf to do with the tne, prop, and andromix. any extra input would be appreciated. 




http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...owing-Test-e-Testp-TNE-inj-dbol-Andromix-deca


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 18, 2014)

Welcome!  You may want to post your question over in the Anabolic Zone.  Best of luck!


----------



## exerciseordie (Jul 18, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Jul 20, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jul 20, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

